# ALSA is already compiled into the kernel?

## thrashed

mache mein übliches emerge -Duvat world und nun bricht er ab wenn er den alsa-driver updaten will.

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.9-gentoo-r9

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4 failed.

!!! Function check_extra_config, Line 385, Exitcode 0

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

was habe ich nun zu tun? google und forensuche habe ich erfolglos (falsch?) angewendet  :Sad: 

danke im voraus, lg

thrashed

----------

## TheCurse

Was steht denn in deinem World-File? Und deine USE-Flags wären evtl. Interressant.

----------

## dakjo

Erm ist ja auch glaube ich richtig, weil ja alsa im Kernel ist, hast du da doch bestimmt aktiviert?

Also entweder die Alsa Treiber aus dem Kernel raushauen, oder halt emerge -C alsa-driver.

----------

## misterjack

wenn alsa im kernel einkompiliert ist, dann sind alsa-driver überflüssig. es genügen alsa-tools und alsa-utils, dann noch mit alsaconf als root die soundkarte konfigurieren lassen und dann kannste dich über schönen sound erfreuen

----------

## thrashed

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> wenn alsa im kernel einkompiliert ist, dann sind alsa-driver überflüssig. es genügen alsa-tools und alsa-utils, dann noch mit alsaconf als root die soundkarte konfigurieren lassen und dann kannste dich über schönen sound erfreuen

 

danke, sound funktioniert bei mir schon immer. is nur weil er diesen driver beim emerge world haben will, obwohl ich über den kernel den sound beziehe. merkwürdig.

aber danke für eure antworten, ich weiss nun bescheid  :Smile: 

----------

## piewie

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, die kernel-sourcen bringen eine alsa-Version mit, die zum Zeitpunkt der kernel-Freigabe zur Verfügung steht und als mehr oder weniger stable gilt. Will oder braucht man eine aktuelle alsa-Version, so empfielt es sich, den kernel-alsa zu deaktivieren und den alsa-driver zu installieren.

----------

## kahler

Ich habe das gleiche und wenn ich

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> ...halt emerge -C alsa-driver.

 

ausführe, dann will er die alsa-driver beim nächsten world update wieder emergen. Als USE Flag habe ich alsa gesetzt.

Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich das Problem beheben kann  :Question: 

----------

## piewie

Du könntest den alsa-driver in keywords.mask eintragen.

----------

## kahler

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Du könntest den alsa-driver in keywords.mask eintragen.

 

Hab ich schon gemacht. Ich dachte, es gibt vielleicht noch eine andere Lösung, wie ich das Paket komplett los werde (nicht Mal mehr der Name in meinem System  :Wink:  )

----------

## amne

Möglicherweise sind auf deinem System noch (vermutlich unbenutze) 2.4er Sourcen installiert - und die sorgen dafür dass alsa-driver wieder installiert werden soll?

----------

## kahler

Ja, habe ich tatsächlich. nur wie werde ich diese los  :Question: 

Wenn ich die gentoo-sources unmerge und dann die gentoo-dev-sources emerge, so will er trotzdem immernoch die normalen Gentoo sources bei einem World-Update installieren  :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## amne

Hm. Ich würde nochmal überprüfen ob sowohl alle 2.4er Sourcen und alsa-driver sicher deinstalliert sind. Danach sollte emerge -pvt world hoffentlich anzeigen, wer genau noch immer 2.4er Sourcen oder den alsa-driver installieren will. Falls nicht mal posten, vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein.

----------

## smg

hi, also ich hab imemr im kernel bei alsa für soundcard-support als modul aktiviert, und noch paar sequenzer und son kram. aber dann emerge ich trotzdem immer noch die neueste alsa-driver etc sachen problemlos, ist das so falsch? oder kann man das so auch machen? mache das jetzt eigentlich seit ich gentoo habe so und ein freund auch. 

mfg

----------

## piewie

Bisher bin ich auch mit der modul-Geschichte gut gefahren, benutze aber 2.6.7 und diesmal ließ sich bei mir der alsa-driver nicht kompilieren. Deshalb habe ich alsa jetzt wieder aus der Kernelkonfiguration geworfen. Theoretisch sollte es aber möglich sein, alsa dynamisch auszutauschen. Wahrscheinlich ist die kernelunabhängige Methode aber langfristig sicherer.

----------

## kruemel0809

hi,

ich hab seit einem emerge sync seit gestern abend das gleiche problem, bzw die gleiche fehlermeldung. er behauptet ständig alsa sei fest in meinem kernel, obwohl alles modular ist und der /usr/src/linux link richtig gesetzt ist. ich hab auch nochmal manuell inder .config nachgelesen und da steht überall m bei sound. trotzdem kann ich alsa-driver nicht instllieren. sehr merkwürdig!

----------

## kahler

Also ich habe jetzt Mal die 2.4er Sourcen und die Alsa Treiber deinstalliert und ein emerge -pvet world gemacht. Dabei kam folgendes heraus:

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-util/dialog-1.0.20040731  +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-apps/pciutils-2.1.11-r1  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   net-misc/wget-1.9-r2  -build -debug -ipv6 +nls +socks5 +ssl -static 1,309 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.7  -doc -jack -static 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.7-r4  -debug -doc -oss 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r14  -build -doc 0 kB

```

Das sieht für mich so aus, als ob die alsa-utils für das ganze verantwortlich wären. Die kann ich aber ja schlecht deinstallieren, dann funktioniert mein Alsa System nicht mehr (oder zumindest fehlen mir die Config Tools).

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie man das ganze beheben könnte  :Question: 

----------

## amne

Sehr seltsam. So wirklich erklären kann ich mir das nicht. Vielleicht hilft es was, die gentoo-dev-sources nochmal zu mergen (Kernel bauen ist nicht notwendig, nur damit es eventuell irgendwo eingetragen wird, dass alsa jetzt über den 2.6er Kernel vorhanden ist - Vorsicht: Kernelconfig dabei nicht vernichten (oder wird die eh nicht überschrieben?)).

Ansonsten poste mal das gesamte emerge -pvet world, vielleicht sieht man da noch irgendwas.

edit: Zur Not kannst du die Sachen auch in package.provided eintragen, siehe dazu die Portage 2.0.51 Doku. Ist aber halt auch nur Kurieren der Symptome.

----------

## kahler

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...Vielleicht hilft es was, die gentoo-dev-sources nochmal zu mergen...

 

Genau das habe ich gerade nochmal gemacht  :Wink: 

...und siehe da: Kein 2.4er Kernel mehr, keine Alsa Treiber. ich bin zufrieden  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...Kernel bauen ist nicht notwendig..,

 

Ich nutze sowieso die Vanilla Sources von kernel.org

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...Vorsicht: Kernelconfig dabei nicht vernichten...

 

Die wird sowieso gesichert  :Shocked: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...Zur Not kannst du die Sachen auch in package.provided eintragen...

 

So hatte ich es die ganze Zeit. Allerdings hat du recht:

 *amne wrote:*   

> ...Ist aber halt auch nur Kurieren der Symptome.

 

Daher bin ich jetzt schon ganz zufrieden, dass es so funktioniert.

PS: Ich habe vorher noch ein emerge sync gemacht. Vielleicht hat das den Ausschlag gegeben  :Question: 

----------

## amne

 *kahler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Ich habe vorher noch ein emerge sync gemacht. Vielleicht hat das den Ausschlag gegeben 

 

Nein, nein, das waren ganz sicher meine guten Tips!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kahler

Gerade nochmal was ausprobiert:

Sowohl Kernel 2.4 als auch 2.6 unmerged und dann die gentoo-dev-sources in package.provided eingetragen. Danach ein World Update gemacht und tatsächlich will er wieder die 2.4er Quellen installieren.

Seh seltsam. Wenn ich nämlich die 2.4er Quellen und die alsa-driver provide, dann will er nichts mehr installieren. Das soll nochmal einer verstehen.

Ich werde also doch wieder die normalen gentoo-sources und die alsa-driver in meine package.provided eintragen  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Seg

Hi,

ich hatte auch das selbige Problem wie hier beschrieben und das auch nur so gelöst das ich die gentoo-dev-sources nochmal gemerged habe.

Ich habe sicherheitshalb dann noch "emerge -C alsa-driver" vorher ausgeführt.

@amne

hmm, du sagst das irgendwelche reste eines installierten (alten-älteren) Kernel rumfliegen würden.

Wie kann man diese Reste ausfindig machen, und was wird wo eingetragen wenn man ein emerge-dev-sources ausführt?

gruß

----------

## amne

Dass noch was übersehen wurde war nur so eine Idee von mir, mit qpkg -I -v sources kannst du dir z.B. ansehen, welche Pakete mit dem Namen sources installiert sind.

----------

